# Why is my staffy changing colour?



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

When we rescued Benson he was a white and brindle staffy, now he has more black spots under his fur than a dalmatian. Weirdly his fur however is still white.

I have often wondered why this is happening and I'm sure people on PF will know :thumbup:

Not that we love him any less he could be purple with pink spots and we would still adore him:lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't remember what its called or even if it has a name.
But it happens with Staffies.

My staff cross is having new spots on his skin every time I look at him.

Pure white staffs will also develop these wee flecks mostly you can only see them up close or when there wet


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Yuri is changing colour too. He's not a staffy but it's quite common with dogs or so I've been told. Maybe he's a dalmation cross


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Think its just life stages in coat. From puppy to adolescent to finally adult coat. Dont know if other breeds are same but sled dogs coats go lighter and darker in summer and winter.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

It has happened with my friend's staffie cross as well, she is mostly white with some black markings on her face and she came with a few black spots on her back. They first got her when she was about 10 months of age and during the following months she has developed several more black spots around her body. Being very lean and tall we also thought perhaps she was crossed with a dalmatian, but I have also read it is quite common in white staffies.


----------



## Spaniel Lover (Oct 4, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Think its just life stages in coat. From puppy to adolescent to finally adult coat. Dont know if other breeds are same but sled dogs coats go lighter and darker in summer and winter.


I agree and was about to say the same.


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies it's nice to know mine is not the only staffy with dalmatian tendancies. 

I reckon at this rate we could have a black staff by about 4 years time, or we could loan him out to people who want to do dot to dots:lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My red and white boy has the same skin pigmentation.

When i got him as a pup his skin was pink, and over the past 11 years he has got more and more spots, and in some places they have merged into patches.

They are more prominent in the summer, and almost vanish come winter.

Ive read its something to do with reaction to sunlight and UV rays, and the bodies way of protecting itself.

Alfie used to have pink eyelids on one of his eyes for years, and suffered horrible sunburn a few times. Im now very thankful the rims have turned black.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Alfie used to have pink eyelids on one of his eyes for years, and suffered horrible sunburn a few times. Im now very thankful the rims have turned black.


Dave has developed a few black spots on his eyelids! and some on his nose he does look funny lol


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Can I ask where Benson was rescued from? 
Was it from West Yorkshire?

(sorry, no idea about the original question!!)


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

He was rescued from Newcastle Dog and Cat Shelter after being picked up in Gateshead. No other info available on him or that they would tell us


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Novak is exactly the same. When we got him he had two black patches on his face, the rest of him was all white. Now he's got hundreds of black spots under his fur.


----------



## BrucieBonus (Dec 7, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I can't remember what its called or even if it has a name.
> But it happens with Staffies.
> 
> My staff cross is having new spots on his skin every time I look at him.
> ...


Ooh this is really interesting! Bruce our staff x gsd has a white star on his chest and a few weeks ago I noticed these spots under it (only under the white), I didnt have a clue what it was!


----------

